# Topgear Australia: GT-R lap (unrestricted)



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

<embed src="http://videos.streetfire.net/vidiac.swf?video=daaefbf6-9c5a-4c42-bc4e-9c3100f09e94" width="428" height="352" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed><br/><a href="http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Top-Gear-Australia-R35_691052.htm">Top+Gear+Australia%3a+R35+Lap+Time+without+speed+lim</a>


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so which one is Jeremy C then?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

rip off set

I guess it is franchised


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

oh, and the girlz up front are rougher than we would manage:chuckle:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> oh, and the girlz up front are rougher than we would manage:chuckle:


Wow, that's a bit rich coming from an "Essex Boy"!! 

D


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Let me guess..... Ayrton Senna is the stig over there?





as likely as shuey been uk stig.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

what a bloody amazing time


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Could the real UK Stig be Stig Blomquist?


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

this car is amazing!!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

how can the stig be in austrailia and on the bbc show?


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

mindlessoath said:


> how can the stig be in austrailia and on the bbc show?


That is the eternal question my friend.. hmmmmmmmmmm!!:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

mindlessoath said:


> how can the stig be in austrailia and on the bbc show?


Aussie stig is a different stig, they differentiated on the 1st ep. of season 2.
My favorite pick for oz stig would be mark skaiffe.


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

omg i just noticed something guys. Go to 1:37 on the video above and he hits the white barrier pretty dam hard if im not mistaken.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

joking  about the 2 stigs btw

I dont think he hit it. that was the wind hitting it at those massive speeds. i thought the same thing, but nope.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> Wow, that's a bit rich coming from an "Essex Boy"!!
> 
> D


I have nothing but admiration for our local girls:smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

axolotl said:


> Could the real UK Stig be Stig Blomquist?


Ben Collins (again)


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Top Gear is being franchised all over the world. Hell, there's a Korean Top Gear, at least in print - about 2/3rds regular TG stuff, and 1/3 local content, all translated into Korean of course.

They've been looking to make an American Top Gear show but, understandably, have been having difficulty finding the right hosts...


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

IMO its a good product, why not franchise it.

Yes its perhaps more an entertainment show now with 3 blokes having a laugh, rather than a factual car review programme. But, u know what, i like it. 

You will always get people moaning that they dont cater for Mr. Average with upto date info on family cars. Good. What it does cater for is little boys and petrol heads alike. Yes 99% of its viewers will never be able to afford some of the cars on there, hell 80% of its viewers will probably never see some of the cars shown on the road.

Would rather watch a review of some £200,000 exotic than the next generation best selling family hatchback. Even though i know i will probably never be in a postion to buy one.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

He called it a Skyline....


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it is bloody good entertainment. most car shows on TV have been, historically, painfully boring, even if the car was exciting and you were the most rabid of petrolheads. About on par with live fishing shows. So to have actually entertaining characters as hosts is great. My Korean wife read a couple Clarkson articles and was spouting Clarkson hyperbole for a few days afterwards, things like "this straw is so awful, I might as well drink this coffee by dipping my finger in and sucking it off", stuff like that...


----------

